# Working Man's Pot Roast



## Blake Bowden (Mar 4, 2014)

*Ingredients*
2 (10.75 ounce) cans condensed cream of mushroom soup
1 (1 ounce) package dry onion soup mix
1 1/4 cups water
5 1/2 pounds pot roast

In a slow cooker, mix cream of mushroom soup, dry onion soup mix and water. Place pot roast in slow cooker and coat with soup mixture.

Cook on High setting for 3 to 4 hours, or on Low setting for 8 to 9 hours.



For additional flavor, substitute water with 1 cup beef broth and 1/4 red wine.


----------

